# Sistema de control de un molino



## KilimarHu (Jun 20, 2009)

Amigos, tengo unas cuantas dudas sobre un proyecto que me dieron en la u
y no se si alguien me puede orientar en esto plis
se necesita mantener constante el flujo de granos de trigo en el sgte esquema:







necesitaba saber:
- si existe un sensor que pueda medir el flujo de granos directamente
en la cañería o si es necesario poner un pesometro en alguna parte o algo
parecido
- como se puede controlar un VDF asi como lo hace un PLC

obs.
*en el banco de trituracion pensaba colocar un sensor de nivel para que
no rebalse pq es como un embudo
* mi idea era eliminar la bascula de volcado pq su función es: cada 30 seg
aprox. se llena y entrega como 80 kg de golpe al banco de trituración
* en las cañerias el trigo se mueve solo por gravedad.
* el tornillo sin fin viene directamente del silo.


bueno, eso sería señores ojala y puedan ayudarme con sus conocimientos, los que 
espero adquirir algún día.

thanks.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 20, 2009)

KilimarHu: Pon el sensor de nivel justamente en la bascula para que entregue una cantidad especifica de granos, la cual puedes determinar con precision. Tambien puede ser instalar una celda de carga para que pese el material en la bascula. Saludos.


----------



## snowboard (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola.

Así como algo que mida masa de granos en un tubo no he visto, podrías intentar un pesometro, se usan normalmente en correas transportadoras, tendrías que modificar drasticamente el funcionamiento de tu molino y reemplazar el tubo por una correa transportadora, pero la medición de peso sería continua y podrías eliminar la romana en la tolva de volcado.
¿cuando hablas de VDF te refieres a un conversor de frecuencia?,  la mayoría traen almenos 2 entradas analogas y una 5 digitales, con ello puedes variar su funcionamiento según lo necesites. (variables eternas, indicaciones de nivel, botoneras...etc)

saludos


----------



## KilimarHu (Jun 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias a ambos, por sus aportes. Esa es la idea, si me pueden indicar las
soluciones que a uds. se les ocurra, por ejemplo ya tengo las sgtes:

- Colocar un VDF (Variador de frecuencia) al motor del elevador y eliminar la báscula
de volteo y reemplazarla por un pesómetro con correa y todo, tal como dice Snowboard, 
para controlar el flujo en forma continua.

- Otra era saber si existía un sensor para medir granos desde la cañería para no tener
que usar el pesómetro y simplemente eliminar la Báscula. (además usar un VDF).

-También se me ocurrió colocar unos sensores de nivel en el Banco de Trituración, como
dice Tecnogirl, ya que este tiene una especie de vaso con un embudo y funciona mejor
con un nivel mínimo de trigo, así eliminar la Báscula y usar un VDF en el elevador. 

En fin, no se si se les ocurre otra cosa...

Me quedan unas preguntas si es que me pueden ayudar:

1.- si falla el VDF, existe otro método para controlar la velocidad del motor del elevador?

2.- Como puedo integrar una celda de carga al proceso para medir el flujo de trigo, si
este debe ser siempre constante en el banco de trituración?

3.- El pesómetro necesita un largo mínimo de la correa?


Muchas gracias...


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 25, 2009)

KilimarHu: Con base a un sistema de transporte y dosificacion que conoc¡ en una planta de cereales, el truco para mantener el flujo de material constante por la banda transportadora y el elevador esta en la bascula de volcado. En la vida real, esta es una doble tolva con una aleta (o boquilla) movil que es operada por un sensor de nivel (o de peso) en cada tolva. En un momento dado, la boquilla quia el material a una de las tolvas y cuando el material alcanza el nivel (o peso) predeterminado, la boquilla conmuta y desvia la corriente de granos a la tolva contigua que esta vacia y empieza a llenarla. Mientras tanto, la otra tolva descarga la cantidad de material preciso al banco triturador. Cuando la otra tolva se llena, la boquilla conmuta y empieza a llenar la tolva recien descargada mientras que la que esta llena se descarga al banco. De esta forma no se necesita variar la velocidad de la banda o el elevador y basta un adecuado diseño geometrico de la capacidad de la doble tolva en la bascula de volcado y de los sistemas de control de peso o nivel para que todo funcione de maravilla. Este sistema es tan simple y efectivo que se emplea en otros tipos de procesos industriales, como la de fabricacion de tapas metalicas, etc. Saludos.


----------



## KilimarHu (Jun 25, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> KilimarHu: Con base a un sistema de transporte y dosificacion que conoc¡ en una planta de cereales, el truco para mantener el flujo de material constante por la banda transportadora y el elevador esta en la bascula de volcado. En la vida real, esta es una doble tolva con una aleta (o boquilla) movil que es operada por un sensor de nivel (o de peso) en cada tolva. En un momento dado, la boquilla quia el material a una de las tolvas y cuando el material alcanza el nivel (o peso) predeterminado, la boquilla conmuta y desvia la corriente de granos a la tolva contigua que esta vacia y empieza a llenarla. Mientras tanto, la otra tolva descarga la cantidad de material preciso al banco triturador. Cuando la otra tolva se llena, la boquilla conmuta y empieza a llenar la tolva recien descargada mientras que la que esta llena se descarga al banco. De esta forma no se necesita variar la velocidad de la banda o el elevador y basta un adecuado diseño geometrico de la capacidad de la doble tolva en la bascula de volcado y de los sistemas de control de peso o nivel para que todo funcione de maravilla. Este sistema es tan simple y efectivo que se emplea en otros tipos de procesos industriales, como la de fabricacion de tapas metalicas, etc. Saludos.



uuuyy, que buena idea, eso me ahorraría muchos problemas, tiempo y dinero jaja, te pasaste, muchas gracias.  Voy a empezar a ver como lo aplico...


----------



## KilimarHu (Ago 6, 2009)

Bueno, por si a alguien le interesa por ahí...

Al final encontré lo que andaba buscando, un caudalímetro para sólidos, lo malo que su precio no es para nada amigable..jeje. en fin gracias a todos.

si lo quieren ver está en http://www.automation.siemens.com/w1/automation-technology-solids-flow-meters-17514.htm


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola, y hay otra forma mas para medir el flujo de granos directamente en la banda. Mira en

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/contador-semillas-52543/

Salu2.


----------

